# Is there a fix for the CM7 location issue?



## GrdLock (Aug 13, 2011)

Haven't been on the forums in a while... searched a bit and couldn't find anything.

Has anyone ever come up with a fix for the CM7 location issue, where you have to leave wifi turned on in order for your location to be correct?


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1742-AOSP-Bug-Discussion-Network-Location-wierdness


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

WiFi being enabled "Fixes" it but no there is no way to get it to "just work".


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

has anyone tried the DNS fix?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> WiFi being enabled "Fixes" it but no there is no way to get it to "just work".


I think this is only a fix if there is a wifi router around. You don't have to be connected to the network but you can obtain the location from it. If there isn't a wireless network around, it doesn't work... for me anyways.


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

GrdLock, what's up dude??? Where have you been, and what happened to the ROM hosting site???? Nice to see you back with us again, seems like the OG's stick together lol!!!


----------



## GrdLock (Aug 13, 2011)

DroidVicious said:


> GrdLock, what's up dude??? Where have you been, and what happened to the ROM hosting site???? Nice to see you back with us again, seems like the OG's stick together lol!!!


I started a new job a while back, as well as a new girlfriend. Combine those two and I just don't have a lot of free time like I used to.


----------

